# Favorite place to sit.



## dillonp2020 (May 6, 2017)

When going to concerts, where do you like to sit? Personally, I need to sit in the first few rows of the orchestra to feel a true connection with the players and build interest. I've tried tiers and such, and can't stand the view, or lack thereof. What's your preference?


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Somewhere I can see. The sightlines in French theatres are appalling.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

It all depends on the venue, but never front row, a bit further away from the stage,and I like to sit on the first / last seat on the row.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

pretty much anywhere that has a good view that isn't obstructed in anyway.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Balcony...open. no cover, center. You can see, and you get the composite sound


----------



## Baccouri (May 30, 2017)

Yes Balcony is a good place : you see and hear everything and nobody see you !


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

About a dozen rows back in center section.


----------



## Jacred (Jan 14, 2017)

Centre for sure. How far down the centre depends on the venue, though it's never the first few rows because then I'll get a stiff neck from staring up.


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

Sit someplace that is not hard you know.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Balcony, center, first row.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

As on a plane, I prefer an aisle seat for a little bit of extra room and am not that concerned about the view.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I'm easy, though my tape recorder likes center about twelve rows back. Jus' kidding.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I prefer seats.


----------



## Vox Gabrieli (Jan 9, 2017)

At the coffee shop next to the theater because money is a bit tight at the moment.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Haydn67 said:


> About a dozen rows back in center section.





wkasimer said:


> Balcony, center, first row.


Both of these were fine when I was a younger man.

Now, I prefer close to the men's room, preferably in my own house.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

hpowders said:


> Both of these were fine when I was a younger man.
> 
> Now, I prefer close to the men's room, preferably in my own house.


*
"Leave me alone."*


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Where I can see the brass section of the orchestra.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

At Davies Symphony Hall, where I usually go to see concerts, I prefer Upper Orchestra or Rear Boxes, and that's what we've usually gotten. One time I sat in the peanut gallery and I just couldn't see anything


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

For a piano recital audience left, so I can see the pianist's hands.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

jegreenwood said:


> For a piano recital audience left, so I can see the pianist's hands.


Like most piano recital audience members, despite the fact the sound fans out to the right.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I sit in the very back row of the balcony or mezzanine. At Hill Auditorium in Ann Arbor, Michigan, that means I can stand behind my seat as much as I wish and not have my legs all cramped up. I stood for most of Handel's Airodante back in April.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

MarkW said:


> Like most piano recital audience members, despite the fact the sound fans out to the right.


My primary recital auditorium has great acoustics. It used to have a dead spot in the center 5th - 8th row, but they fixed it.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Balcony near the centre, that way you can see as well as hear all the action


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I mostly attend piano recitals and chamber music concerts. Best seats are where I can see the nose hairs. Piano, a bit to the left of course.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Haydn man said:


> Balcony near the centre, that way you can see as well as hear all the action


At Hill Auditorium you can see and hear from any seat. However, a seat closer up is nice if one does not what to bring compact binoculars which is a hassle that I have not done yet.


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

As someone who is vertically challenged when she sits down (5'3" with a very short back and disproportionately long legs), I like to try and get a seat where I don't have to worry about who sits in front of me. Where I prefer to sit depends on whether it's the opera I'm most interested in or one of the singers. If it's the opera, then I'm happy to sit up a height far from the stage, if it's the singer then I want to see as well as hear him or her. 

When I went to the BSO in Munich a year or so ago, I managed to get a front row stalls seat and I couldn't believe how wonderful it was to have such a clear unrestricted close up view of the stage. In the interval I went upstairs to try out a front row seat in the balcony for future reference. No good, I couldn't see over the balcony wall! 

All I can add is that I must be a joy to sit behind!


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Depends on the venue. Sometimes it's the first or second row on the next level after stalls (upper circle or balcony). Though usually, I prefer stalls, centre 15-20 rows from the stage. If it's just music without production seats can be to the side and anywhere between stalls and next level. I avoid buying seats in the last level/balcony, and the first few front row seats.


----------



## poodlebites (Apr 5, 2016)

Somewhere between row 8 and 15, in the center but a bit on the right side. I like to feel de double basses, cellos and violas and that way I can see the conductor a bit.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I would prefer if the French hornists were not in my view. It drives me nuts seeing them continually rotating their horns to work the saliva out of them.


----------



## rspader (May 14, 2014)

Lately I guess that I have been going for quantity over quality. The cheaper the seats, the more concerts that I can attend. This is my first year for a season ticket to the Seattle Opera. Rear balcony was $250. Floor seats were many times that amount.


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

rspader said:


> Lately I guess that I have been going for quantity over quality. The cheaper the seats, the more concerts that I can attend. This is my first year for a season ticket to the Seattle Opera. Rear balcony was $250. Floor seats were many times that amount.


That is not unimportant. A well constructed concert hall should not have any real "bad seats". So I get seats I can afford.

The Troy Music Hall, in Troy NY is a delightful affordable venue with superlative acoustics everywhere. I felt wonderful just being able to get a seat.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Not to close to all those ladies with purple hair and f##ting old men who fall a sleep, even during Mahler or Bruckner.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

JeffD said:


> . . . A well constructed concert hall should not have any real "bad seats". So I get seats I can afford.


To add: and a well balanced/managed sound system. Some of the Irzhak Perlman events I have been to one cannot hear what he is saying beyond the 5th row ... and he was miked ... I know that the sound can be adjusted as the rock concerts can be heard in the next county.


----------



## apricissimus (May 15, 2013)

I sit where I can afford to buy tickets. If I'm going to Boston's Symphony Hall, that usually means pretty far back, and for a hall with supposedly "perfect" acoustics, the sound does start to get a little muted and blurry back there.


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

balcony left 1 tier away from orchestra


----------

